
The 7 Questions You Need to Ask to Operate Deep Learning Infrastructure at Scale - le_james94
https://jameskle.com/writes/deep-learning-infrastructure-tooling
======
le_james94
The portion of ML code in a real-world ML system is a lot smaller than the
infrastructure needed for its support. In this blog post, I would like to
share the 7 questions that you and your colleagues should ask to handle deep
learning technical debt.

